# William Mason's Centennial Locomotive.



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Chaps,
I've not had the pleasure of scratch building in some months due to other RR committments!  Mostly working on Pass. and Freight car kit designs for Bronson Tate as well as researching some original colour schemes for Baldwins built for service in Australia.  The first of that two part series has just been released in the latest issue of 'Narrow Gauge Down Under'.  Check it out if you get a chance.

Which means I got time in the last 3 weeks to finish my Centennial Mason!  This was William Mason's entry into the Exhibition of science and Industry in 1876, celebrating 100 years of independance.  Baldwin supplied two locos for that event, and Porter supplied one.  All were narrow gauge locos, designed to run on the sharp curves of the exhibition grounds and haul trains full of visitors between the different pavilions.  The Bachmann 'Centennial' 4-4-0 is so named because that was Baldwin's demo engine along with a 2-6-0.

It was noted during the course of the exhibition that while the little Mason Bogie performed extremely well, the lead drivers still suffered excessive flange wear despite the brand new patent design Mason had used on the chassis bearing.  This ultimatelt lead to the adoption of a pilot truck as first used on the 2-6-6T of the Denver South Park & Pacific RR.

After the exibition the 0-4-4T was dispatched to its new owner, The New York & Manhatten Beach RR.  That road bought two more to the same basic design a year later.  The only difference essentially was the addition of larger drive wheels.
See the reference at Tom Farin's Mason Bogie site for the photo of the Centennial loco and her sisters on the NY&MBRR.  

http://www.ironhorse129.com/Prototype/MasonBogie/nymbrr_044t.htm

Similar locos were also bought by the Boston Revere Beach & Lynn RR.

I had so many Mason Bogie bits lying around from the class, I felt I should use some of the left overs, also since we're running the original Mason Bogie pilots and cabs by Vance Bass, as part of the Bronson Tate kit lineup, I had another cab and pilot sample to try out!

The engine was built using the original drawings by William Mason for this loco.  The drawings predate the final loco, and as such there are some small changes that need to be made to adapt it to the finished version, but the drawings and excellent and provide a great basis to model from.  The 0-4-0 block is a stock Aristocraft Slope Back tendered 0-4-0, with much of my Mason class laser cut valve gear parts added, along with new cross heads.  The bell rig is brass casting developed for the class by Jim Barron.  All the rest is styrene and PVC pipes, all built basically to the same method as outlined in my Masterclass.

Finally, while the Centennial Mason had 36" drivers, and the Aristo block is perfect for that application, the rest of this 0-4-4T design typically used 42" drivers.  If its of interest to you, the stock Hartland 4-4-0 block that can be purchased on its own from Hartland has a wheel size and spacing perfect for the larger wheeled versions.  Both versions are posible.

During the 1870s Mason developed a decorative style incorporating the geometric designs of Charles Eastlake.  Eastlake was a contemporary British Architect with a passion for Furniture design.  His wooden furniture featured neat and simple stylised plant and leaf detail which became very popular in the US, both in funiture style and architectural detailing during the 1870s.  Mason adopted some of that decorative style on his locomotives.  The famous decorative engines of the South Park are based on Mason's Eastlake designs, as is this Centennial 0-4-4T.  Yeah I know some of you will say.."nice but not my style", sure, but you need think about this in the context of the day.  So please enjoy it for what is is.

Anyway here's Mason's Centennial Locomotive:




























Enjoy,
Fletch.


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

More pics:


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

I developed the decoration artwork using AutoCad in full colour and set up 3 sheets at Letter size of all the designs laid out, plus spares for screw ups! I sent the files to Stan Cedarleaf for production into Decals. Thanks heaps for the decals Stan, she just wouldn't work without your efforts here!


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Final shots: 




























Fletch.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice! I like the proportions, though I'm a bit biased towards 0-4-4s anyway. That scrollwork does make the loco come to life! (Still glad I model the "basic black" era, though!) Admittedly, when I build EBT's #4, I'll likely paint it as per Baldwin's spec sheets at the time it was built. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

I am sure I have said before that this era and type of loco is not my "cup of tea", so that deals with the "not my style thing". 

That said you cant help but take in the marvellous way the essence of that period is repeatedly captured by David time and again. This latest offering is no exception. Buildng with this level of precision and detailis no mean feat, but then when you consider the level of finish that the paint job is applied the combination makes for a stunning result. I also enjoyed reading the precis on the origins of the loco and the application of the style of the day. 

I dont usually go so OTT, but that in this case I feel justified it is remarkable. Exceptional David. Well done


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi David,

You sneak in  gems like this when we are all asleep!

Seriously  though  - most impressive and the forest green color scheme suits it very well. 

Where did you get the very fine brackets for the headlight? It looks so fine that I think they must be brass, is the headlight supported on a brass wire loop?


A very good looking little loco - the use of the Aristo block will have saved a lot of time. The painting alone would taken me the three weeks it has taken you to finish it.


Congratulations, it looks superb


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Pete, 
Nah started this one months ago before getting tied up in the Baldwin Auz colour scheme research and the Bronson tate CCRR kits. I got the chassis done over two weekends last year, and then it just sat there. I didn't get to the superstructure until a few weeks back. Most of it was done over this easter weekend. 

The headlight Bracket is also another of my Mason Masterclass left overs. All the laser cut stainless steel 2-6-6T chassis kits came with this headlight bracket laser cut in 1mm stainless steel, along with the UP styled version (like on your Mason). I have a few sets of these brackets here and never got to used any of them..infact the original #42 2-6-6T I built for the class was entirely scratch made, I never got to try the cab kits, or pilot kits, nor bell rig, nor star stanchion castings, as my pilot model was always way ahead of the pack before any kits or castings were made. This time round I was able to use a lot of those parts developed over the years of the Mason class. The cab and pilot on this 0-4-4T are laser cut wood. 

Thanks chaps, 
David.


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi David,

  WOW another beauty, each loco is better than the last. The green paint and gold trim is just super. Another work of art.

  chuckger


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi,

Thanks Dave, I remember that now;, going back a bit!

For members interested but are 'wary' about the Walschaerts valve gear, and looking in the book on William Mason, (which also covers 4 4 0s and such)  there seem to be other versions, with larger wheels, with the simpler valve gear.

Not quite as decorated but very nice in themselves. The two for the 'New Brunswick Railway' seem to be close.


----------



## Rich Schiffman (Jan 2, 2008)

David,

Wow, that is a breath taking little jewel. Thanks to Gavin, I have followed your efforts in Narrow Gauge Down Under. Nice drawings and color schemes. But this little 0-4-4T just is so fine. All I can say is wow. It could find a home in Texas. /Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/Fck/FCKeditor/editor/images/smiley/msn/tounge_smile.gif.

Rich Schiffman
[email protected]


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

David,

That is one classy looking locomotive! I have a hard time picturing the wheels under an Aristo 0-4-0!! 

Mark


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

She's simply beautiful David!! As was already said, what a little jewel! Your modeling skill never ceases to amaze! 

The stuff you've done for Bronson Tate wouldn't happen to include an NPC coach would it?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool, sign me up! 
When do we start the Masterclass???? 

"...Yeah I know some of you will say.."nice but not my style", sure, but you need think about this in the context of the day...." 

Dave, thats EXACTLY what I have been wanting to do for some time now! I didnt do the Mason Masterclass specificly because the 2-6-6 was too large for my indoor layout, but this pup is perfect size and with a pivoting chassis would be R1 compliant! 

The thing is that while I do have a spare chassis, an LGB Cowtrain available, but I have been very tempted to convert it to a 0-4-4T Arizona Copper Co Porter. But I really like the look of your engine. Wonder if I could do both.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif

So...When does the Masterclass start again?


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, this IS my kind of locomotive and I wish I was capable of executing such a gem! It's come out beautifully, Dave. I don't know what to say that hasn't been said a hundred times before, but thank goodness (for us!) you're modeling in largescale and not HO! Wonderful! 
Chris


----------



## DrVibes (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Dave for taking the time to share this little tresure with us. I think I speak for many when I say that without your input, OUR models would not look as good. You set the standard, show us what is possible, and challenge our abilities. Great stuff Dave.


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

*Dave, that loco is an absolute work of art!   William Mason's locomotive's were well noted for their beauty in his day; you've done excellent justice to a beautiful prototype.

's still an active rail freight junction (currently operated by CSX); if our civic leaders get their heads together, passenger trains (commuter rail) may be rolling through there again eventually.  (Unfortuantely, the MBTA's diesels aren't nearly as photogenic as Mason's "bogies" were!).

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   Tom

                                                                                                                                                                     
*


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave,

I would just like to add my compliments.  It is another amazing engine.  Please keep cranking them out.  They inspire all of us.  You are the KING of detail and neatness.

Doc


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Tom Lapointe on 03/25/2008 1:47 AM
*Dave, that loco is an absolute work of art!   William Mason's locomotive's were well noted for their beauty in his day; you've done excellent justice to a beautiful prototype.

's still an active rail freight junction (currently operated by CSX); if our civic leaders get their heads together, passenger trains (commuter rail) may be rolling through there again eventually.  (Unfortuantely, the MBTA's diesels aren't nearly as photogenic as Mason's "bogies" were!).

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   Tom


Tom,  Mason's factory has burnt down; from the  Mason Locomotives book - it was occupied by Grossmans builders merchants and J M Wells furniture, and in December 1970 it was burnt down.   

                                                                                                                                                                     
*


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

So...When does the Masterclass start ???


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the comments chaps, it does reaffirm that maybe some people do still enjoy seeing a bit of RR heritage! You learn a lot researching and building these things too. 

Most of the surviving records from the Mason works are now at 'The Old Colony' I believe and they tend to be protective of the collection. In good hands I guess. 

Vic I finished the Mason Masterclass a couple years back! 

Most of this 0-4-4T is nothing more than an adaption of that work, the similarities between this engine and the 2-6-6T are considerable. Also she's not as small as appearences suggest. Being almost the same size as the 2-6-6T with the pilot wheel left off and the rear tender much shorter. The AA Denny in the Master class was really an adaptation of this type of 0-4-4T Mason. 

David.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

David just stunning, Just a great looking locomotive. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gifEverything out of your shops just gets better and better.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave ya know I was just kidding ya...



So ...when does the Darjeeling Class B Masterclass start? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah I know Vic. No Class B either, desipte the stack of photos of 777 I took at the Delhi RR Museum back in 2005. Some might still be on the MLS server. While a Kerr Stewart Design, Baldwin built some of the class B for Darjeeling as well! 

Not sure when or what the next MC will be. Maybe you could run it...turning a Cow train into a Forney or such! 

Thanks mate, 
David.


----------



## jlyans (Jan 2, 2008)

David,
I love the graphics on the tender. Who did your art work? Beautiful job as usual.
John


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 
I did all the artwork for this engine, and all the Masterclass Masons you'll see finished in the finished Mason show case. Stan Cedarleaf does all the decal production from my Artwork. 
Also have V&T engine art done, Baldwin styles (see Peter Bunce's 4-4-0 along with others), Montezume and the fancy Porter styles. 

Thanks mate, 
David.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By David Fletcher on 03/27/2008 7:53 PM
John, 
I did all the artwork for this engine, and all the Masterclass Masons you'll see finished in the finished Mason show case. Stan Cedarlead does all the decal production from my Artwork. 
Also have V&T engine art done, Baldwin styles (see Peter Bunce's 4-4-0 along with others), Montezume and the fancy Porter styles. 

Thanks mate, 
David.


Can I also add , and confirm that,  David's artwork is second to none; so much so that without the results of that & then Stans printing, my locos would not look, in my opinion, anything like as good.. 

Without David's, and Stans expertise the results would not have been possible.    A  big THANK YOU to both is freely given, as the colors finally add enormously to the locomotive(s) !  

The designs used are complicated, and extensive, I could not produce them with all their  multiple colors.

MLS has provied the information, instructions and finally,. 'superb artwork', and printing when needed!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By David Fletcher on 03/27/2008 1:52 PM
Yeah I know Vic. No Class B either, desipte the stack of photos of 777 I took at the Delhi RR Museum back in 2005. Some might still be on the MLS server. While a Kerr Stewart Design, Baldwin built some of the class B for Darjeeling as well! 

Not sure when or what the next MC will be. Maybe you could run it...turning a Cow train into a Forney or such! 

Thanks mate, 
David.


Gee Dave, Thanks, given the excellent quality of the previous MC chapters of the background, history, and construction of each project, you've set the bar at a might high point. I dont know if my orginazational skills are up to that kind of challenge. Given that I tend to build by eye and only use scales to cut straight lines, I might drive alot of people crazy with my technics. But I'll consider it if anyone else is interested, if I did I something like this I would likely do one of the 0-4-4 mining Porters of the Arizona Copper Co, if no one else is really interested in such a plain jane little engine I'll just do a regular building log.
 
I really would like to do a real DHR Class B someday, but that would take a heckova lot more preparation as I have a plan from the Gazette, but few photos and no real idea of how long the project would take.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, Fletch. When I do the printing for these locomotives, I have no concept of what they'll look like finished until you post the images. Just fabulous. Thanks for letting me be a part of it. 

Sure hope the printer holds up for a while. We're on our last printer. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

David, You never cease to amaze me with your fantastic productions!! I have to ditto the comments about your art work and Stan's decals, absolutely gorgeous!! I just hope when the time comes that I can apply the decals to my Bogie with out screwing them up.


----------

